# Hen has laid again!



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently removed 3 chicks from the nest to handrear. I have noticed today my breeding pair have started laying again! After this clutch I will be removing the nestbox to let them rest for 12 months.How often do you all let your pairs breed each year?
With my budgies it's only twice a year, are cockatiels the same? Thanks in advance


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats all i let my tiels and budgies breed 

of course there are some that think they're going to get to do it more then twice, and lay several eggs through out the bird room, But once they realize I'm not giving them their own a cage and place to do so they stop.


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> Thats all i let my tiels and budgies breed
> 
> of course there are some that think they're going to get to do it more then twice, and lay several eggs through out the bird room, But once they realize I'm not giving them their own a cage and place to do so they stop.


I know what you mean atvchick. I have had some budgies try to have 3 and 4 clutches one after another but I stop them!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even though none of mine have bred yet my uncles did we both agreed 2 clutches a year and thats all mine will as well


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with 2 clutches. Any more the chicks start developing weaker from the excessive breeding. My aviary budgies could breed non-stop if they wanted too. Of course, I do take out the nestbox's when I feel enough is enough.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, two clutches per year is the maximum recommendation for cockatiels. But many tiels want to go for more than that, and taking the nestbox out won't necessarily stop them. Manipulating the day length seems to be the most effective way to interrupt the breeding cycle. When my Shodu showed clear signs of wanting a third clutch, I started making her sleep in a small cage in the closet so night could last three hours longer for her than for everyone else. It took a week before I could see any change at all, and two or three weeks before I really felt confident that she wasn't in the mood any more, but it did work in the end. 

I tried less drastic methods when she got nesty again after the first clutch, but it didn't work and that's how we ended up with the second clutch!


----------

